# Wimbledon Tennis Tournament has begun



## moviequeen1 (Jul 2, 2019)

The 3rd Grand Slam Tennis  Tournament,Wimbledon started yesterday already there have major upsets in the 1st round
On the men's side,#6 seed,Alexandre Zverev lost to a qualifier,Jiri Vesley,#7 seed,Stefanos Tsisipas lost to Thomas Fabbino
On the women's side,# 2 seed,Naomi Osaka lost to  Yulia Putintseva, Venus Williams was upset by a 15 yr old qualifier,Cocco  Gauff in straight sets
ESPN has early round coverage live from 6am-4pm, this week Tennis Channel showing taped matches starting at 6pm- 11pm
I'm still rooting for Roger Federer to win one more time before he decides to retire Sue


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 2, 2019)

go Ashleigh!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 4, 2019)

The only upset yesterday was  on the men's side,American Reilly  Opelka  beat 3 time grand Slam champ,Stan Warwinka in 5 sets.I watched part of this match it was entertaining.
This was Reilly's debut at Wimbledon and playing in his 4th Grand slam tournament,never getting into the 3rd round in any tournament,good for him
I'm quite impressed with the youngest woman to qualify 15 yr old ,Cocco Gauff who upset Venus Williams in 1st round won again yesterday.I saw highlights of her match against Magdalena Rybarikova.Cocco hits her groundstrokes with power


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 6, 2019)

The amazing story of the youngest women's qualifier,Coco Gauff age 15 yrs old continues
I didn't see her match live on ESPN,but knew she had won,so I watched the repeat on Tennis Channel last night,WOW!!
Her opponent,Polona Hercog of Slovenia cruised to the 1st set 6-3,was ahead 5-2 in 2nd set,was serving for the match.She was up 40-30 when it started to unravel for her.She doubled faulted{for non tennis fans,she hit the ball in the net} Coco came back tied the set at 5 all, won the 2nd in a tie breaker 7-6.
The 3rd set went back and forth Coco won 7-5,the crowd went nuts,final score was 3-6,7-6,7-5.Her next opponent is #1 seed Simone Halop they play on Mon
I played tennis {both singles and doubles,preferred singles}back in the 80's,90's no way did I have such powerful strokes like she has,I was happy when the ball went over the net and won the point LOL! Sue


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 6, 2019)

Without the forehand I couldnt play tennis at all. Because my backhand and serve were almost non existent.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 8, 2019)

The 'magicial run' of 15 yrs old Cocco Gauff ended today when she lost in straight sets to former#1 player in world,Simona Halop
I didn't see the match{will watch later on Tennis channel} learned Cocco was dealing with a stomach virus


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 12, 2019)

This afternoon watched some of Roger Federer vs Rafa Nadal semi final match at Wimbledon
Roger prevailed in 4 sets 7-6,1-6,6-4,6-4
He will  play Novack Djonivic in the men's final Sun on ESPN at 9am
I 'm rooting for Roger to win his 9th men's singles title,would be his 21st Grand Slam title
He truly amazes me at age 37 to continue to play as well as he does,he turns 38 next month


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 12, 2019)

sorry to serena fans but i hope halep wins.


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 13, 2019)

congrats halep
will serena win the next major ?...which is ….the U.S. Open


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 13, 2019)

moviequeen1 said:


> The 'magicial run' of 15 yrs old Cocco Gauff ended today when she lost in straight sets to former#1 player in world,Simona Halop
> I didn't see the match{will watch later on Tennis channel} learned Cocco was dealing with a stomach virus


Simona Halop upset Williams to win the Wimbledon Championship.  I was lucky to catch part of it.


----------

